# Titansiegel von Dalaran - Nutzen?



## Griese (9. Juli 2009)

Morgen allerseits, 

hab gestern den Erfolg und somit das Titansiegel von Dalaran als Belohnung bekommen. Paar Angler unter euch werden das sicher auch haben.

Jetzt meine Frage...bringt das Teil irgendwas? In den buffed Comments zu dem Teil steht das man teilweise das 2x oder 5x bekommt (wenn man etwas herstellt) und vorher die Münze wirft. Klingt imo total unglaubwürdig. Untermauert wird dies dadurch, dass auf wowhead davon nichts steht.


Gibts dafür Belege oder ist das wirklich ein reines Fun Item?


----------



## Muh-Q (9. Juli 2009)

Es ist einfach nur ein Funitem, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wir werfen in Farmruns vor jedem Boss die Münze um zu entscheiden wer MT/OT macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksasuke (9. Juli 2009)

Naja das ding ist dafür da etwas zu entscheiden mit kopf oder zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (20. Juli 2009)

ich spiele im Raid immer mit geld

5g kopf oder zahl und meist hab ich glück^^


----------

